# Japan, Kansai area gamers wanted



## Darkwraith (Feb 10, 2004)

I know it's a long shot, but I'm looking for any gamers I can find in the Kyoto and Osaka area of Japan (Kobe too, but it's a bit of a trip). I have quite a bit of English D20 material here (Modern, D&D 3.5, Call of Cthulhu, and Star Wars) and can serve as both DM or player.


----------



## Angelshadow (Apr 28, 2004)

god damn! 
I'm not due in Japan for another year or so..  Boo!

Good luck though! 

Angelshadow


----------



## Bram Corolev (May 4, 2004)

Darkwraith said:
			
		

> I know it's a long shot, but I'm looking for any gamers I can find in the Kyoto and Osaka area of Japan (Kobe too, but it's a bit of a trip). I have quite a bit of English D20 material here (Modern, D&D 3.5, Call of Cthulhu, and Star Wars) and can serve as both DM or player.




I would love to play but unfortunately I`m down in Kyushu, Kagoshima to be exact.  Is anyone in Kyushu?


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (May 4, 2004)

You know about JIGG? Japan International Gamer's Guild started by Stan! of the Game Mechanics (ex-WotC)?  They have a Yahoo group and I believe they have a kansai chapter.


----------

